# Why is my knee clicking when squatting>?



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just been practising my form lately, and did it with no weight then, and it kept making a loud clicking noise, no pain tho.. Just whenever i got to parrllell it made this clicking noise.


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Zzz102 said:


> Just been practising my form lately, and did it with no weight then, and it kept making a loud clicking noise, no pain tho.. Just whenever i got to parrllell it made this clicking noise.


I have had this for many years, whenever i compress my thighs and calves together my knees give a very noticeable click that always gets a reaction from people close by. Dont know what it is though, sorry.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

it is nothing to worry about

end thread


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Unless it causes pain or swelling you need not worry, just accept you are not Mary Poppins and perfect in every way like the rest of us


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Same with me, i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zzz102 said:


> Just been practising my form lately, and did it with no weight then, and it kept making a loud clicking noise, no pain tho.. Just whenever i got to parrllell it made this clicking noise.


i have this mate, i would just not do squats and do something else or do legs every 2/3 weeks.

can only get worse as the weight gets heavier


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

nc007 said:


> i have this mate, i would just not do squats and do something else or do legs every 2/3 weeks.
> 
> can only get worse as the weight gets heavier


crock of sh1t I've been squatting fine and knees click for a very long time now and they're perfect

I know a lot of people who's knees click and they're fine

nothing to worry about, if you're worried about knee protection get some sleeves to keep them warm but you don't need to resort to not squatting or only doing legs every 2/3 weeks!

edit: knees can click if your form is off, but if your form is fine and they're clicking, nothing to worry about


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Same here in my left knee. Due to motorbike 'involuntary dismount'


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine used too click all the time, started squatting and now they dont click even half as much.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

my whole body clicks when i squat, like some maracas.... i sound like a fvcking tapas restaurant band. Atm It's down to the aromasin drying me out and joints being a bit dry, happened from time to time when i was natty as well though so it's not entirely gear related, it's just increased currently.

Never caused me any bother except a few worried glances from other people as they check to see if it was me or whether they stood on a box of eggs.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> *crock of sh1t *I've been squatting fine and knees click for a very long time now and they're perfect
> 
> I know a lot of people who's knees click and they're fine
> 
> ...


 :lol: why thank you.

lol just saying mine used to click but also then started to feal stiff and not "rite" then a niggle ...etc etc


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Same here in my left knee. Due to motorbike *'involuntary dismount'*


Ahahahaha!!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

my knees click when i squat or if there bent for a long period and i straighten them, i wouldnt worry mate, as long as your in no discomfort


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Joint clicking can be caused by air escaping from within the joint, or as previously mention from "dry" joints. Uping your daily water intake may help but either way it not something to worry about just so long as it doesn't hurt.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mark W H said:


> Joint clicking can be caused by air escaping from within the joint, or as previously mention from "dry" joints. Uping your daily water intake may help but either way it not something to worry about just so long as it doesn't hurt.


X2


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Doink said:


> my whole body clicks when i squat, like some maracas.... i sound like a fvcking tapas restaurant band.


:laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i may be wrong but im sure a physio once told me its due to fluid passing through small openings in the joint just make sure your doing full range as a you go deep it helps protect the joint as the pressure is more evenly distribute dover mor eof the knee cap, wheres sam when ya need him im sure he would know

and nc007 it might be better if you actually gained some real knowledge before you tried 'advising people' or even better just keep quiet


----------

